# New to Anesthesia coding



## debarr (Nov 7, 2007)

I am relatively new to anesthesia coding and had a question.  We have CRNA's where I code for and they give a labor epidural and also mark on their (fee ticket) a continuous epidural pump.  Do I use the 01967 and a 62319(with a 59 mod)? or am I just confused altogether????


----------



## mcintireh (Dec 5, 2007)

When you use the anesthesia code 01967 that includes the epidural.  You should not bill it separately.  That applies to whether it is a CRNA or a Anesthesiologist you are billing for.  Holly M.


----------

